#   >  MAXON PM 150

## US5IVZ

?  .

----------


## US5IVZ

:     .      PM 150  SM 4150(       ),   39.  ,      ,    .  ,  .   :   "p/n 717312AA" ,    P-80C52BGZ-12. ??  ? ?

----------


## Strannik

.  !  :Sad:     !
     ?
    ,     ,     .
 PM 150  SM 4150   ,        .  PM 150  ,  SM 4150  -.

----------


## US5IVZ

:Grmon :: ,   . SMX4150   ,   SMX4150NM.         Low Band,       .
       ?
 .

----------


## US5IVZ

Low Band-- ,  PM 150     39   .( ).     .   ,       EEPROM 93c46,        .    ,      ,       9346.         9346  Low Band(      ) ,      ,     EEPROM .    ,      39.   .     ,     ""(            ).   ,    . , ....
 :1.         150,   LB?
2.    9346  -   LB?
3.  -   PM 150   LB?
    (  ).

----------


## US5IVZ

9346. -. 
 -    EEPROM ,     ,..    .   -.  150  Low Band  ,       ?

----------

,    ?

----------

""-,  ?

----------


## US5IVZ

To GARMON:,,  .

----------


## Strannik

:Very Happy:  ,    "  " ? :-)

----------


## Yopi

mne kazetsia mozno zaprogramirovat etu stanciu proshe  
v programe zapisan vse neobhodimie vam ustanovki
sohranit fail i zapisat  ego v mikroshemu programoi PONYPROG
eto izbavit ot izgotovlenia dorogostoechego programatora
sam echo ne probival no vrode dolzno rabotat poprobuiu na etoi nedele
 a mozet est bolee prostoi vid programirovania etih stancii ne vinimaia mikroshemi esli kto znaet podskazite budu priznatelen

----------


## Yopi

promu4ilsia neskolko dnei ni4ego nevihodit 
Situacia analogi4naia prinesli stanciu model neiasna szade napisano p/n717312aa  na kontrolere napisano 
                                                      MHN 
                                                      P-80C52BGZ
                                                      INTEL 80.82
                                                      9522  .ZOO804E

PICHU VSIO MOZET EST KAKAETO RAZNICA PRI PROGRAMIROVANII
Po vsemu vihodit chto eto Maxon sm 4150 ili pm150 chitaia tak ponel shto eto odno i toze Proveril skanerom proshito dva kanala 155.08000 i 155.3000 
nuzno vbit drugie chestoti pereshital vsio sho nashol o programirovanii maxson pm150 vrode vsio bilo iasno i tut nachelis problemi
1 sshital eeprom 9346 sohranil
2 vzial programku SMP4001 vpisal vsio cshto mne bilo nuzno
3 sohranil fail HEX editorom stior strochki s 00000000 po 00000050 vliuchitelno
4programkoi PONY PROG vpisal fail i vsio stancia margaet ch1 eror

probival podognat rodnuiu proshivku stancii pod programu SMP4001 programka vidaiot kakieto stranie zna4enia chestot


   rx                 options            tx                  options
1  155.000000    100.0              11.075000       103.5
2  155.806250    115                 10.550000       103.5
3  22.212500      off

vobchem polnuiu erundu po sravneniu s tem chto pokazival skaner 

podskazite v 4iom ochibka shto ne tak delaiu ili eta programma nepodhodit k mei stancii 

fail s eio prochivkoi poprobuiu prilozit s nim stancia rabotaet

----------


## garmon

Yopi. 
   MAXON PM150,  - SMX4150xx.     ,    . . 
. garmon@rambler.ru

----------


## US5IVZ

Yopi    3  .      .chn        0  00 00 00 5.  00 00 00 5F    ( 128 ).
    smp4001. V4.DX    , V4.30   .

----------


## Yopi

Ia imeiu obe versii etoi programi  V4.DX i  V4.30  probival oboimi rezultat odinakovij A kak poniat rabotaet nekorektno ona chto sozdaiot nepravelnij fail iz za skorosti kompiutera??
 V opisanii bilo napisano chto nuzen medlenij kompiuter 386 i nize ia ispolzuiu pentium 4 mozet v etom problema probival obe programi i iz win98 i iz dosa rezultat odinakovii probival obrezat fail do adresa 00 00 00 5 i do adresa 00 00 00 5F  rezultat odin i totze stancia ne ponimaet prochivki Nemogu poniat echo odnogo kogda ia pitaius dobavit k moei proshivke MAX ini fail i okon4ianie faila programi shtobi razmer faila polu4ilsia 436 sozdaiu cfg fail i pitaius otkrit ego programoi  programa vmesto pravilnih chestot kotorie vi mne napisali pichet erundu kotoruiu ia uze opisival vishe znachit fail ia sozdaiu vsioze nepravilnij  hotia pitalsia polozit rodnuiu prochivku racii  i na4inaia s adresa 00 00 00 5 i s 00 00 00 5F prosto chertovshina kakaeto.Mozet vi moglibi sozdat fail dlia programi smp4001 s moei prochivkoi kotoruiu ia tut vilozil togda iabi mog otsledit oshibku.Vi napisali mne chestoti moei proshivki znachit ia polagaiu u vas poluchilos sozdat fail dlia smp4001 s moei proshivkoi otkrit etot fail programoi i uvidet ih u menia eto nevihodit 

zaranie blagodaren

----------


## US5IVZ

"", ,      . ,  ,-   ..    -   ,  ?       .
      "",  LZ3VB. ,   :
"   9346      -         

0000h - 6130 0001 0046 6138 9800 0046 62BC 1C00 - pony 

0000h - 3061 0100 4600 3861 0098 4600 BC62 001C - original 

           150  155  144 .      . "
,  .
  ,,     .  - .  .,     ,      , ,  .  0D  ""   ,   ,   -  CTSS.          00.
 .chn  V4.30  .

----------


## US5IVZ

YOPI:
  - .     DOS .  10 .       -  , .  WIN.98   9346 .     ,   9346N.        ""  .       -   .   EASY prog.     9346,   " "      . -  Win    ,          .
 ,   "" ,  "" -              .
   , ,        NO PROBLEM.
73!

----------


## Vladecy

.    .
 SMX4150NH  150-170      144     .              . 
    !

----------


## Alex7

.
  SMX-4150SH     9346   * *    Er:03    ?

----------


## US5IVZ

:Alex7
,   ,-100% . .   ""  , .      RX.     ""     100!

----------


## US5IVZ

TO:Alex56
.    37  46       .   1  46225. 100%  ., ()    ,    .

----------


## US5IVZ

> US5IVZ  ,     ,    ,  
>     ?


 -,  :"     .,,           ,  ,,     ! :Super:

----------


## US5IVZ

> , 
>  SMP4001   ?


 ""   .

----------


## Alex56

! PM-150 4150   157    ,  4050  46  .   
PonyProg   , ICProg  .   9646  37  33 ,      . 46.225  46.950   . :Sad:

----------


## mikey

.    MAXON PM150,model SMX-4150NL,EEPROM   93C46.    ,        . ,          .   .

----------


## mikey

> Mikej,      "   "    F5JTZ http://www.f5jtz.org/pjacquet/maxon-ficbinere.htm.       PM150.


       .... ,  .

----------


## Alex56

> (   .)  39   46.  (  -RX,TX) ,  9346,   39 . .  33    "".


  33   ,    9346,   . :Sad: 
   ,    ,    .      Maxon 4050SL.     ,      ,  
 100%.

----------


## US5IVZ

150(   F5JTZ).

Er-01     EEPROM(93c46,93c56),       .
Er-02       EEPROM.
Er-03      ,  ,  ""     ( ).
Er-04      .( ).   ,    , .  3 "".

----------


## mikey

.      ( SMX-4150NL ).   (,  Er-01     ,     -)., 128 , , swap-        (    PONIPROG,  -  ).  Er-01  ,  swap-  128 .

----------


## mikey

,  ,      swap- .   .  -  -,  - .SWAP-       .

*  16 ():*

P.S. -     .,        , DB25    8 .

----------


## ru9tr

-      ( ).

----------


## Alex56

US5IVZ   !  :!:    ,  ,   43   . :Crying or Very sad: 
     33     -   . 
   .    !

----------


## Alex56

US5IVZ ! :Razz:   !            .         ,   
  !       .     ,
   .    0,5 .     ,  
   .    .

----------


## Alex56

US5IVZ  !   .   7,5   10. , , 
    33-39  (   121-3)    
 .    ,    ,    . :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Alex56

,          
 20 .    ,  4    .

----------


## US5IVZ

> ,      .     -.
> 
> ,       27  ?


,   7.

----------


## Alex56

!    ,  4  .     ,     
   6.8 .  1  2  . 6,8     - . :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Alex56

> ,     -  -    36,350  43,500 35W -  .


,   !       .   
  . 25w, 1 ,   .      , 
   !

----------


## US5IVZ

!
-.  ,   "    "    .      "  "..     Er-01   Er-02.           " "   , , .   ?

----------


## US5IVZ

> -


.
  - 46550  -    . " " , ,   " ".      .
 .   46550,  .
P.S.    .  . .

----------


## UT4UIS

, ,  ,    46,550   ,  ,         ?

----------


## UT4UIS

, ,   ""?    ,   .

----------


## UT4UIS

!
 ,     66  70    ,   ,      .
     .

----------


## UT4UIS

!
         .
, :
1. - 37.125
2. - 37.075
3. - 37.675
4. - 37.725 
5. - 38.050
6. - 38.275
7. - 38.325
8. - 39.600
9. - 39.750
10.- 39.775 
11.- 39.800
12.- 39.825 
13.- 39.850
14.- 39.975
15.- 40.000
16.- 40.050
,       ,        .
 !
73!

----------


## UT4UIS

-  -   -       .

----------


## UT4UIS

,   ,    ,    21  2018    ...

----------

